# Spanner for blade change Wadkin BAO/S Planer thicknesser



## Nordkapp (14 Dec 2015)

Grateful for any advice about blade setting for my newly acquired Wadkin BAOS planer thicknesser.

Fortunately it came with the blade setting tool, but no spanner for blade adjustment.

Please can anyone tell me what size spanner I need to undo the bolts which hold the blades in place? I measured the bolt at 16mm (ish), but wanted to be sure.

The manual shows that the bolts are M8, but doesn't give the size of the spanner required. I think I will need to grind down a spanner to get into the narrow gap, and I need to know what size is best to use please, or even better, where to get one if they are available off the shelf.

I just spoke to someone at Daltons who was helpful, but didn't know. 

Thanks for any help.

Rod


----------



## blackrodd (14 Dec 2015)

Hopefully an owner will be along with the answer quite soon.
M8 is usually 13mm spanner size, but the length is also important to help reduce the likelyhood of stripping the threads.
If I have the right model, on the manual, page 3, section 6 knife setting, there's talk of 5 m12 bolts, and as you say no other spanner size given.
Regards Rodders

http://www.wadkin.com/uploads/files/Wad ... (12%20inch)%20Planer%20Thicknesser%20Manual%20&%20Parts%20List.pdf


----------



## Nordkapp (15 Dec 2015)

thanks very much Rodders
My mistake I meant M12 you are right 
Hopefully an owner can provide some more info
best wishes
Rod


----------



## blackrodd (16 Dec 2015)

As no owners have materialised, I suggest you cut either stiff card or a piece of tin to the exact accross flat size of the nut.
My engineering mate says that it's likely to be 19mm, But I reckon 15mm, because It's an awkward size and these makers like you to buy from them, so you could start there, at 15mm.
when you have the size just grind equally from each side, Buy a decent grade spanner, or risk mangling the wedge bolts, as I suspect they are.
HTH Regards Rodders


----------



## Nordkapp (21 May 2016)

finally got there.
Its 17mm
if you use a spanner for changing bike pedals, it is thin enough to fit int h gap between the blade holder and cutter block
can get form amazon
Thanks to all
Rod


----------

